# Affordable All season camo jacket



## Lon backwoods (Jul 30, 2019)

Anyone have any suggestions for a decent jacket that won’t break the bank? I have been wearing the same camo for like 11 years. Kinda out of the camouflage game! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Affordable today for camo is synonymous with no money down, 2% interest over 24months. 

No sheet...there are dealers/shops that are offering financing for camo. WTF. For the last few years I've been wearing nothing but goodwill and auction/estate sale wool. Only thing I've been spending money on is my merino wool base layers and my boots. I refuse to spend 500.00+ on a camo jacket.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

But to answer your question...I still use my Scentlok timberfleece that I purchased in 2009. If I needed something new, I'd probably look at Scentlok Taktix. Not for so called scent properties...but because I think it's just good fitting gear.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

dunhams sell coats,pants,jackets of the HABIT brand that for the money[40 to 60$] work fairly well with some warm layers underneath.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

you could get an oversize camo hoodie?,and layer to what the temp. dictates


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Lon backwoods said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for a decent jacket that won’t break the bank? I have been wearing the same camo for like 11 years. Kinda out of the camouflage game! Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Nothing wrong with 11 year old camo! It's just breaking in!


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

I just bought all new camo from Predator last month. I spent about $400 on everything but that included a hat, gloves, face mask, pants, jacket, and a sticker for the truck. The patterns work really REALLY well to break up the human outline. Definitely worth looking at pictures of it in the woods. It looks like a simple pattern but it really does the job. I am also really happy with the quality of their clothes. The only bad thing about them is that their sizing is weird. Go a size bigger than you normally would to leave room for layering. I also like that they are a small company in Wisconsin. I had to return my pants for a different size and the lady called me from Predator to double check she sent the right size. She even left a message with her cell phone number so I could reach her more easily. Hands down the best customer service i've ever had from an online purchase.


----------



## michigan made (Dec 13, 2011)

I would recommend not getting something you will want to replace by next season. "buy once, cry once" as my dad always says.


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Check out the Rivers West stuff on Franks Website. May not say Sitka or Firstlite but it will last a really long time. The price of hunting clothing has got absolutely insane but people are willing to pay for it. If you are not in a hurry keep an eye out at Sierra Trading Co. saw both Sitka and 1stLite for significantly less. Just remember you can only kill a deer if you look like a pro on TV and your camo matches.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Camo is to impress the hunters not the deer.


----------



## ErieH2O (Jan 24, 2018)

Bet the last thought a deer has is, “this guy...his cloths didn’t even match”. Often wonder if natural vs Synthetic fibers are more visible to deer. They see much lower wave lengths of light from what the scientists say.


----------



## Jesse Hullihe (Oct 17, 2019)

Cry once, buy once, buy Filson.....and believe it or not good hunting clothes doesn't have to be camo.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Go to meijer right after Christmas and get it at 50-70% off. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

